# Wastyn late 20’s early 30’s



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 1, 2021)

I had some questions about this bike maybe being a Goossens rather than a Wastyn so I’m posting a few photos for comparison. If you have a Goossens please post a few photos.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## kccomet (Dec 1, 2021)

questions???


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 1, 2021)

kccomet said:


> questions???



LOL, Private message thought it was possible the bike was a Goossens, you know, like the one you have with the jerseys and spare wheels. I searched for the post you had from long ago but couldn’t find it.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 1, 2021)

let's see the front of the head tube, any holes for badge


----------



## kccomet (Dec 1, 2021)

St33lWh33ls said:


> LOL, Private message thought it was possible the bike was a Goossens, you know, like the one you have with the jerseys and spare wheels. I searched for the post you had from long ago but couldn’t find it.



I couldn't find the pics either, not a gossens, first glance thought wastyn, but maybe not, could be an early bastide with the sleeved  chain stays


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 2, 2021)

kccomet said:


> let's see the front of the head tube, any holes for badge



Nope, no holes.

Guess I need to clarify, I believe with about 90% certainty that the bike is a Wastyn. As I told the original Caber that messaged me I spent a considerable amount of time researching and comparing to other bikes of this type-era. Afterward, when I was reasonably sure what the bike was I sent Scott Wastyn some photos and he stated it looked like one of their bikes. Now does that mean it’s a Wastyn with 100% certainty, nope, but it’s about as close as you can get.

Here are a couple photos for comparison








This bike has the same head tube and lug cutouts, I found 4 or 5 other bikes with the same configuration and Wastyn decals. After I posted the photos another Caber sent me some photos of his frame.







The fork is a bit different, and the frame geometry looks a bit more road than track, but the head tube and cutouts are the same. The chain stays are also almost identical in the way they attach to the bottom bracket.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 2, 2021)

The Goossens bikes I have seen all have the same head tube cutouts.





Wastyn, Pop Brennan and others also used this configuration, but I have only seen this type cutout on all Goossens bikes. If someone has a Goossens with a different head tube cutout I would love to see it.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 2, 2021)

St33lWh33ls said:


> LOL, Private message thought it was possible the bike was a Goossens, you know, like the one you have with the jerseys and spare wheels. I searched for the post you had from long ago but couldn’t find it.



I think this is one of the pics you were looking for Ken.  I sent the other photos to you in message board.


----------



## dubsey55 (Dec 2, 2021)

Cool bike with good components. My best educated guess would be Wastyn frame with replaced fork.  Not uncommon,  at  all. These bikes took a big beating!


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 2, 2021)

dubsey55 said:


> Cool bike with good components. My best educated guess would be Wastyn frame with replaced fork.  Not uncommon,  at  all. These bikes took a big beating!
















Here is a bike sold to me as a Wastyn and I believe it is. Looks like it may have the same fork? Supposedly the bike belonged to Cecil Yates who I believe was a factory Paramount racer. I have no idea if that is true but the hubs do have a CY carved into them that looks to have been done long ago. Hubs are original I believe but laced to newer rims and brake added so it could be used for exercise.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 2, 2021)

schwinnderella said:


> View attachment 1521107
> 
> View attachment 1521108
> 
> ...



Most frame builders of this era stick to a pattern, Pop Brennan, Willy Appelhans, Lance Claudel, Joe Kopsky, Louis Goossens, and other six day builders designs were fairly consistent, not so much with the Wastyns. First you have to decide which Wastyn and then check out the myriad of designs they had. A good starting point is Classic Cycles website, the museum page of pre 1940 bikes has several Wastyn bikes and all are different. There is a chrome Wastyn on the page that looks just like a Goossens, not surprising as he was an apprentice there before opening his own shop. I just wonder if Louis Goossens built that particular bike.

As a side note, look at all the Pop Brennan bikes on that page, the frames are nearly identical.


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 2, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> I think this is one of the pics you were looking for Ken.  I sent the other photos to you in message board.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1521001



Or maybe this one


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 2, 2021)

schwinnderella said:


> Or maybe this one
> View attachment 1521132



Caber kccomet owns this bike and had a post full of photos I was looking for, it was a good resource, but it seems to be gone now. This bike was listed on EBay at one time and I saved all those photos as well, I need to go through my PC and find them.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 2, 2021)

schwinnderella said:


> View attachment 1521107
> 
> View attachment 1521108
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say this bike has a real Lance Claudel vibe to it, take a look at this bike on the Classic Cycles website and see what you think. Love the color of your bike, very classy. Does it have a slight green tint or is that just tint reflections in the photo?



			http://classiccycleus.com/home/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Lance-Claudels-Last-Bike.jpg


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 2, 2021)

St33lWh33ls said:


> Caber kccomet owns this bike and had a post full of photos I was looking for, it was a good resource, but it seems to be gone now. This bike was listed on EBay at one time and I saved all those photos as well, I need to go through my PC and find them.



Back when this was listed on ebay I posted this video showing the bike bought at an estate sale by the gentleman I believe who sold it on ebay. It was listed for a long time on ebay for a lot more than it was worth but the price kept dropping till it sold.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 3, 2021)

your right about wastyns being so varied, they were all over the place in their frames, I've had quite a few over the years and they were all a little different sometimes a lot different. I like how you rattled  of some of the great names kopsky, appelhans, brennan, etc of American frame builders. most people have never head of them, and if they have they don't care. these 20s 30s track bikes don't get alot of love in my opinion. I've spent stupid money on some, but most can be bought for the price of a mid level 80s bianchi. I've sold quite a few of my bikes but still have the goossens


----------



## alexander55 (Dec 3, 2021)

Another Goossens for comparison.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 4, 2021)

kccomet said:


> your right about wastyns being so varied, they were all over the place in their frames, I've had quite a few over the years and they were all a little different sometimes a lot different. I like how you rattled  of some of the great names kopsky, appelhans, brennan, etc of American frame builders. most people have never head of them, and if they have they don't care. these 20s 30s track bikes don't get alot of love in my opinion. I've spent stupid money on some, but most can be bought for the price of a mid level 80s bianchi. I've sold quite a few of my bikes but still have the goossens
> 
> View attachment 1521471



You have a fantastic collection, plus we both were smart enough to purchase Pop Brennans from Edward Albert.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 4, 2021)

alexander55 said:


> Another Goossens for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 1521614
> 
> ...



Wow, that’s pretty. Thanks for the close up of the seat stay cluster, the open stay doesn’t look like it was pinned. Wastyn used a pin to hold the stay in place during the build. I have seen an early Paramount with open stays, wondering if they were pinned as well, anybody?


----------

